# Faller Car System



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey All 

I was wondering if any one on the forum had used or even heard of the Faller Car system and have installed some of the components like the stop light kit and the intersection piece as well as scratch building cars that faller doesn't make standard.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

heard of it but never got to touch the actual thing


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish there was some one from the U.S. who actually had a faller car system and understood how it all works as i want to get one for my layout.


----------

